# i want a fight



## winter k (Jul 15, 2010)

hi im looking for my first fight im 74kg and iching to compete can u hook me up


----------



## diesel (Jul 26, 2010)

im 75kg sounds like a match to me. call me on 07513 646 364


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol at this


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

lol.... "winter k" search for war on the shore on here they are looking for fighters for the 7th august.... ask them if they can match you... it will be held in a lisnced venue proper refs and everything... gonna be better than any of the jypsy fighting shit ur gna get offered.....


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Me Ma wants a new caravan!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol at this 2


----------



## Rogers180 (Apr 30, 2010)

dags? do you like dags?


----------



## KÃ¶B (Jul 12, 2010)

In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... Come again.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Agentman said:


> Me Ma wants a new caravan!


Right. And she's terrible partial to the periwinkle blue, boys. Have I made myself clear, lads?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

In all seriousness Winter K, is this a genuine request? Youve posted two or three seperate ones thus far all looking for a fight whilst admitting you have no experience and the general consensus seems to be 'why hurry?'

Why go into a fight where you may get hurt when youre anything less than 100% prepared? People arent just being stuffy and dismissive when they give you that advice, for the most part its experienced people advising you that just going to the gym and being in good shape doesnt necessary qualify you to step into a cage.

Everyone has to get their first fight from somewhere but most people at least have several months or years training experience when they first get into the ring whilst you have none and dont appear to have much interest in getting some.

I think most people here would like to understand your reasoning and why youre so keen to find a fight so soon so why dont you indulge us?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

:whs

No good promoter is going to let you get anywhere near a cage without any experience and without a decent coach in your corner. You seriously need to think about it again mate.


----------



## foresthills (Jun 20, 2010)

Another issue of paramount importance is whether you like/can take being punched/kicked repeatedly in the face or not. It may sound daft but it's ****in important if you want to compete in any kind of martial art.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Agentman said:


> I think most people here would like to understand your reasoning and why youre so keen to find a fight so soon so why dont you indulge us?


Cuz he's 'ard!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you even own the correct equipment?

By that i mean a pair of MMA gloves, a box and a gumshield - I'm not enquiring whether you have genetalia or not!


----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

KoB

Believe these are some awesome quotes from the film SNATCH, or have i just been well and truly wankered??


----------



## Rogers180 (Apr 30, 2010)

Imy said:


> Cuz he's 'ard!


I don't care if he's Mohammed "I'm Hard" Bruce Lee.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Agentman said:


> Me Ma wants a new caravan!


Love it ha


----------



## KÃ¶B (Jul 12, 2010)

Nate said:


> KoB
> 
> Believe these are some awesome quotes from the film SNATCH, or have i just been well and truly wankered??


Haha, yeah your right, although I didnt start it, just jumped on the band wagon...



Rogers180 said:


> I don't care if he's Mohammed "I'm Hard" Bruce Lee.


 :thumb


----------

